# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  SimpliSafe home security, SimpliSafe, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SimpliSafe

Home page - simplisafe.com/simplicam-security-camera

----------


## Airicist

SimpliSafe unboxing

Published on Jul 20, 2018




> We unbox the SimpliSafe home security system. This is the SimpliSafe Shield package.

----------

